# My chicken falls backwards



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So whenever I try to carry my
Chickens I touch the part behind their legs and they suddenly just fall backwards in a position where they have to poop even though there’s nothing although occasionally some droppings come out anyone knows why? They also shake their heads but not like a big shake just a small one I’m not sure what’s wrong anyone know?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The head shaking could be a sound they don't recognize. 

Why touch them behind their legs? That would be a vulnerable area and probably not some place they want touched without warning.

How about you get a pic of one of them falling backwards.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Or are they squatting?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what I was wondering. I thought a pic could confirm it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The head shaking could be a sound they don't recognize.
> 
> Why touch them behind their legs? That would be a vulnerable area and probably not some place they want touched without warning.
> 
> How about you get a pic of one of them falling backwards.


When I talk to them they keep shaking their head it’s like Their saying no? And I’ll try to get a picture


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to talk to them more so they get used to your voice. Don't use baby talk, just talk to them like you would your friends. Try not to be loud. 

After they get used to your voice, watch when someone they don't walks up and begins talking.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You need to talk to them more so they get used to your voice. Don't use baby talk, just talk to them like you would your friends. Try not to be loud.
> 
> After they get used to your voice, watch when someone they don't walks up and begins talking.


So their shaking their heads cuz their not used to me talking? But I’ve been talking to them almost a year


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's what I was wondering. I thought a pic could confirm it.


Here is the picture it’s not that clear because I had to like make my phone stand but here


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

cuddlyhens said:


> Here is the picture it’s not that clear because I had to like make my phone stand but here
> View attachment 40814
> View attachment 40815


Or maybe I’m just not carrying them properly their kinda too big lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. Sounds they are not used to will have them shaking their heads. Mine had a radio on 24/7 to soft rock. I never saw anything out them when I talked to them but if someone unknown came in the coop heads where shaking all over the place. 

Are you talking about picking them up? You should pick them up by scooping your hand from front to back. Many don't want to be picked up but once you get them in hand that's the way you should hold them. Their head facing your upper arm, hand between their legs, close to your body to give them security.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep. Sounds they are not used to will have them shaking their heads. Mine had a radio on 24/7 to soft rock. I never saw anything out them when I talked to them but if someone unknown came in the coop heads where shaking all over the place.
> 
> Are you talking about picking them up? You should pick them up by scooping your hand from front to back. Many don't want to be picked up but once you get them in hand that's the way you should hold them. Their head facing your upper arm, hand between their legs, close to your body to give them security.


Oh wow why do they shake their heads when there’s unfamiliar sounds? Because I thought there were something on their face or in their ears lol. And thanks I’ll carry them like thatnext time


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know why other than they don't recognize the sound but it doesn't freak them out.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I think they're sensitive around that area.. If your concerned then take it to a vet.


----------

